# Do I Need a New Router?



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I've had it for app. 5 years now, maybe less, but right around there.

My setup is thus: 
Netgear Wireless-G #WGR614 v9 
Desktop Dell 3 years old XP
Laptop HP 1 year old Win7
ROKU streaming player 2 months.

My wireless internet average is: 1.0 mb/.25mb which is the highest we can get in our rural area. 

Generally someone is on one of the computers while the ROKU is streaming. The ROKU and laptop are wireless, and the Desktop is plugged in to a port.

When the ROKU is streaming, the internet runs excruciatingly slow, if it all. A message will pop up on the computer saying slow internet connection at .10 mbps.

Is this something I have to resign myself too, or is it a router problem as my tech support guy suggests?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

In general, when you're streaming, yes, anything else using the internet is slow. You've got about what we have; and I flat out don't stream. :lol I'm impressed that you CAN stream - in fact, I'm curious as to how the Roku works - does it stutter a lot?

In any event, I don't think the router is a problem. I could be wrong, however.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

When I got the Roku back in December it did stutter a lot. A couple of weeks back our provider upgraded their equipment, and it now runs like a charm. I am thinking of directly wiring the Roku to the router and seeing if that helps at all.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I get no Roku video stutter at all when streaming to my television set. 
I do have one of the N class Netgear routers which is on the list provided by Roku as one that works just fine.

Only on a few occasions have I used the computer while streaming and it worked fine, but I have it wired rather than wireless through the router. 

Some of the packaging and CNET World information I read before purchasing spoke about port priority assignment during use. 

Here are a couple of lines from the description of a D-Link 655 model which give a little more and clearer information. 

With wireless prioritization technology and our award-winning intelligent QoS engine, jitter-free Internet phone calls (VoIP), high-definition video streaming and Web gaming are achievable on your wired and wireless networks. 

Intelligent QoS technology prioritizes both wired and wireless Internet traffic to enable enhanced gaming and phone calling (VoIP) experience


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Interesting. I'll have to look in to that d-link a little more. Thanks, Windy!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I would be surprised if your home router allows you to limit bandwidth. The option is normally to either allow or deny. You'll need a more sophisticated router to do that. You can probably find an affordable used commercial router at eBay that will suit your needs, but you'll need to do your homework.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

rean, check into a number of routers, not just the D-Link 655 I mentioned. While I did buy one for some odd reason my Roku and it would not work together enough for me to connect the Roku to the Internet. Tech support for both finally could go no further so I returned it as per agreement with the store since I had no way of testing it other than with the Roku. 

I then bought a Netgear WNR2000 (N300) for less money and it works great and was an easy set up (both were really).

The only wireless device I have hooked to the router is the Roku so I can't give a better opinion.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I went to radio shack today and talked with the salesman. He suggested I purchase a single band router. Which I did. a linksys E100. Works like a charm! Easy to set up, and the kids are watching netflix, and I am here. :0) happy, happy! 

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

Nevada said:


> I would be surprised if your home router allows you to limit bandwidth. The option is normally to either allow or deny. You'll need a more sophisticated router to do that. You can probably find an affordable used commercial router at eBay that will suit your needs, but you'll need to do your homework.


Hack in some better 3rd-party firmware and a SOHO router can do at least rudimentary QOS, traffic shaping, etc. I'm thinking of OpenWRT, DD-WRT, etc.

But you're certainly right about the homework; that kind of config not for casual users.


----------



## farmerbrian (Aug 29, 2009)

So a new Linksys with out of the box config solved your problem.... interesting. 

I would have thought you were just maxing out your line with the media streaming and thats that unless you implement some form of bandwith throttling....Did you put some config on the E1000 limiting bandwidth on certain ports, hosts, or services?


----------

